# Bell Tree Direct - 5.7.16



## Jeremy

Hello and welcome to another long-awaited The Bell Tree Direct. This is the first Direct of 2016 and it's filled with all sorts of different announcements. We have collectibles, board changes, staff applications, and more, so be sure you read it from start to finish!


*Contact the Staff Board*​
We now have a *Contact the Staff* board in The Bell Tree HQ, which will allow you to privately contact the staff when you can't post your question or concern in The Bell Tree HQ. This will be a faster version of the Contact Us form and will also allow you to send a message to all staff at once, instead of sending a private message to one moderator.

This form will also be replacing the Booker's Corrections shop. Instead of purchasing a collectible, you may request your correction directly through the Contact the Staff form. The bell fee will be subtracted from your bells when the correction is made. If you currently have a correction item and haven't used it yet, please PM Jeremy for a bell refund.


*Expanded Collectible Lineup*​
After popular demand, we are pleased to announce that the collectible lineup will be expanded to two rows of six!




We understand that a few of you may have your 2x5 lineups messed up. Although there's nothing we can do about it now, we will be announcing a new collectible reordering feature under a premium service in a future TBT Direct.

Update: let us know what you think of this change in this survey.​

*Staff Reorganization*​
The TBT staff will now be organized into three different groups: *Administrator*, *Moderator*, and *Project Staff*. This new project staff group will consist of staff who help with events, graphics, collectibles, and other forum projects, but are not forum moderators. This change will allow us to add users to the staff who can contribute to site projects, while implementing a higher standard for our moderator applicants.

The project staff group will initially consist of *Jas0n*, *LaBelleFleur*, and *Thunder*, who will be making a return to the staff after previously retiring as a moderator. We also hope to add additional users to this new staff group through our application process, as described below.


*Staff Applications*​
We are now accepting applications for moderators and project staff. You may apply for both positions, but please note that we have raised the minimum age requirement for moderators from 15 to 18. *We ask that you do not apply for the moderator position if you are under the age of 18 or under the age of 15 for project staff*. The moderator position takes a great deal of time and effort, so unless you're willing to put a lot of work into The Bell Tree, the project staff group may be a better fit for you. Please keep this in mind when submitting your application(s).

For the project staff position, we are primarily looking for creative and artistic members. While this isn't a requirement, we will be more likely to choose artistically-inclined people to help with site graphics.

To apply for *Moderator* or *Project Staff*, *click here*.​

*Leif moves into town!*​
One of the collectible requests we've been hearing consistently for years and years now has been a new series of flower collectibles. We're pleased to share that this is finally happening beginning today with the introduction of three new Cosmos flower collectibles available now in the TBT Shop!




Similar to our previous fruit series, we will be releasing flower collectibles in batches over the next year. Since there are so many and as a way of keeping them more exciting, they will be cycled in and out of the Shop throughout the year. The table below is a preview of our schedule for the year and the release of future flowers will be announced in other Bell Tree Directs as we approach their release.


*Flowers**Availability*









May 7th - June 31stTBAJuly 1st - August 31stTBASeptember 1st - October 31stTBANovember 1st - December 31st

For the first rounds, we are only releasing basic flowers found in shops, which will be in unlimited quantity and reasonably priced. This will expand the amount of common collectibles available in the Shop for newer and poorer users who have trouble obtaining many as they are either absurdly expensive or rare. For our more seasoned collectible hunters though, we will release special hybrid flowers at a later date which will be rare, expensive, and harder to obtain!

*Trading Board Reorganization*​
In a TBT Direct last year we mentioned reorganizing the trading boards to group all Animal Crossing transactions together. This change will start taking effect now and go even further to organize the trading boards by category instead of by currency. The Museum Shop will also be moved under the Museum to keep all art threads together. To summarize the Animal Crossing changes, all item trading should now take place in Re-Tail and all villager trading should take place in the Villager Trading Plaza regardless of currency. The TBT Marketplace will continue to be used for collectible and miscellaneous trading with TBT bells.


*New Member Currency*​
Back in October last year, we made the unfortunate decision to discontinue the beginner welcome bells for new users due to constant abuse by some. This has left our newest users in a frustrating place regrading the high prices of forum add-ons in the Shop, which were set high originally with welcome bells in mind. To combat this, we're introducing a new currency called Seashells today!




New users will now receive 10 Seashells upon registration which may be spent in a new shop titled Kapp'n's Seaside Shack. In this new Shop, our newest members can purchase some select forum add-ons for free using Seashells without spending hard to earn bells. These add-ons include a username change, bonus avatar features, PM mailboxes, and title color changes.



















Finally, we plan to reimburse these seashells retroactively to users who never received welcome bells after they were disabled. This should be automatic in the coming days, but it's possible you'll be missed if you joined close to either the change now or the change back in October 2015. Please PM a staff member if you don't receive seashells within a few days, but are certain you never received welcome bells in the past.

_*UPDATE 6/5:* Seashells are now distributed! Sorry for the lengthy delay. - Justin_


*Gender Profile Option*​
You can now specify your gender in your profile. To edit this option go to Settings > Edit Profile > Additional Information section.




The field will default to "undisclosed" for all users and can be changed to "Male," "Female," or "Other."


*My Nintendo & Download Codes Update
*​
Nintendo recently launched a new rewards program last month replacing Club Nintendo which offers download codes for select games and themes. As many of you know, our rules have long prohibited the trading of download codes on TBT as they are Representative of real-world money, so we felt we should clear up our view on the new My Nintendo rewards.




To keep it short and sweet:


Download codes obtainable through redemption of Platinum Points may be traded on TBT freely while they are available and up to one month afterwards. This is okay as Plat Points have no relation to purchases.
Download codes obtainable through redemption of Gold Points may not be traded and will be treated the same as other codes we consider to already be banned.
We will maintain a list in the TBT Marketplace regarding permitted My Nintendo download codes, please refer to that thread for more details and as confirmation of what is okay to trade.

Of course, these rules are subject to future change as My Nintendo is a very new service and we may change our views on some of this depending on how My Nintendo plays out.


*The End
*​
Due to the amount of features we are releasing it may take a bit to implement everything, so please sit tight as we add it all. Thanks to Justin for writing and implementing the flower, seashell, and rules sections. Note that we will not be having a shop restock immediately, but will be announcing one later in the week. We hope you enjoyed this announcement-packed TBT Direct. See you next time!


----------



## Cadbberry

I like the flowers


----------



## Trundle

reserved for witty comment


----------



## jiny

NICE


----------



## Cory

you're welcome for the gender option btw


----------



## Alienfish

yay flowers finally

also no avatar height.. salt to you.. jk noice updates though hope i can be on for whatever rs you have in plan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> you're welcome for the gender option btw



^^ this too.

also gl everyone applying for staff and stuff.


----------



## Mints

nice


----------



## Pokemanz

Rip lineups everywhere


----------



## Chrystina

> we will be announcing a new collectible reordering feature under a premium service in a future TBT Direct.



go on.......


----------



## Horus

You forgot the night theme idea


----------



## pandapples

Nice update. I love how many of them are suggestions by members. I am just a little irked by the decision to move collectible rows from 5 to 6. I think adding another row would look better.


----------



## Zane

good stuff!!! I'm glad the Museum Shop is being moved to the Museum, it never made sense to me how it was in the tbt marketplace.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tfw no free bells, no night theme, and no good flowers


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Please fix your links under the "Gender Profile Option" heading. They lead to Doriath.


----------



## Alienfish

nevermind fixed it forgot sht go hidden automatically. oh well i need another 7 of those pls


----------



## seliph

Is the gender thing yet to be implemented? I don't see it


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now since that we can tell what our gender is, can the official thread get closed?

Its a pretty good direct.


----------



## Alienfish

pandapples said:


> Nice update. I love how many of them are suggestions by members. I am just a little irked by the decision to move collectible rows from 5 to 6. I think adding another row would look better.



yeah 4x3 would def be better on my eyes too.


----------



## leftTBT

Does anyone know _what_ program (like Photoshop) they like to use to design the collectibles? It would be cool to design them for TBT...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

nvll said:


> Is the gender thing yet to be implemented? I don't see it



Yeah, just noticed this too. It'll probably be sorted by tomorrow at latest.


----------



## himeki

Isn't it kinda unfair that new members can get a username for 10 seashells, when username changes cost 1200 bells usually and you only used to get 700?


----------



## LethalLulu

Wow, fantastic updates, guys!  I'm excited to see the changes and collectibles c:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

hotcocoa said:


> Does anyone know _what_ program (like Photoshop) they like to use to design the collectibles? It would be cool to design them for TBT...



Don't think it matters what you use if you want to design them yourself. I'd recommend GIMP as it is very powerful and, most importantly, free.


----------



## aleshapie

Hmmm. This is looking good so far!! Thanks for all of your hard work and efforts! You guys rock!


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> Isn't it kinda unfair that new members can get a username for 10 seashells, when username changes cost 1200 bells usually and you only used to get 700?



this too.. oh well unless they lower the btb price?


----------



## Jacob

Loving the 2x6, cool update


----------



## Mints

whooooooo new collectibles


----------



## glow

why did you do this to my lineup
just when i got it the way i wanted


----------



## seliph

MayorEvvie said:


> Isn't it kinda unfair that new members can get a username for 10 seashells, when username changes cost 1200 bells usually and you only used to get 700?



I was just thinking "Are you telling me I saved and spent 1200 bells just for it to be easy-access for newbies" lmao

Oh well my bitterness will end in about 10 seconds


----------



## Mr. Cat

I best get my seashells. I had the perfect gif saved on my laptop that I wanted to use originally until I realized the shop was never restocked. Now my laptop is dead and it's lost in the abyss...


----------



## Heyden

lets just skip to the roses


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> this too.. oh well unless they lower the btb price?



yah then I can finally get rid of the stupid "mayor" since I've not played acnl in like a year


----------



## Cory

gender thing is up now


----------



## glow

Can you please make it an option instead of a requirement


----------



## aleshapie

Moko said:


> yeah 4x3 would def be better on my eyes too.



Buuuut...for those with the full set of houses, 6 makes sense. 

How about 6 across and 3 rows? Lol


----------



## HungryForCereal

god i hate this 6 collectibles lineup. my previous lineup was so perfect now its all ruined.


----------



## leftTBT

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Don't think it matters what you use if you want to design them yourself. I'd recommend GIMP as it is very powerful and, most importantly, free.



I already have Photoshop, so I'm okay for that, haha. But thanks for the info!


----------



## Paperboy012305

You guys are so silly, collectible lineups don't exist. Its all a dream!!!!

(Well, it can. Just very hard now)


----------



## Kirbystarship

nice! That is why I saw seashells.


----------



## aleshapie

Jacob said:


> Loving the 2x6, cool update



WHOA! I LOVE them houses...all in a neat little row!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

The gender option is here now and, if it wasn't minutes earlier, so is Kapp'n's Seaside Shack (ew, those apostrophes look ugly).


Spoiler



Gender appears in your _About Me_ section and not in the sidebar.


----------



## Pokemanz

MY LINEUP HAS BEEN SAVED

Can't wait for premium tbh


----------



## SharJoY

Pokemanz said:


> Rip lineups everywhere



I know right?!  

I love the new flower collectibles that are and will be added down the road.  Also, like the new staff lineup idea and the new age requirement.  And Love, love love the gender orientation option for the profile.


----------



## himeki

6x2 does mean birthstones look nicer tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Say, you know what would make this gender thing better? If it was on your sidebar.


----------



## Xerolin

Yer welcome for the flowers


----------



## HeyImDashie

How long until the TBT Shop restock...? I need to buy a mailbox!


----------



## Nightmares

Woaah this is awesome


----------



## glow

ok but with 2x6 we cannot center anything anymore
like having a certain collectible in the middle u know

please make it an option please please please


----------



## Cascade

Yay! My Ores finally completed <3


----------



## Pokemanz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Say, you know what would make this gender thing better? If it was on your sidebar.



That would be helpful for posts. They could always remove the NNID thing.


----------



## HungryForCereal

mods or admins, please please please make it an option to whether we want the lineup to be 5 or 6 as what entropy has said! i believed some of us here are very unhappy about this new lineup update.


----------



## oath2order

If you have the space to put more collectibles in the sidebar, you should have plenty of space to put your preferred pronouns in the sidebar.

And why isn't gender a "Male/Female/Fill in the Blank" thing?

Honestly, that really kind of annoys me. Don't do a half-measure and group everyone into an "Other". Do a full-measure and let people have a text box for what their gender is.


----------



## BungoTheElf

What do I doooooo for line up 
Can't wait to see hybrids dkjgndfklafda

gl to those applying for staff


----------



## HungryForCereal

like just look at my lineup that was all perfect and now its just...i cant even..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> That would be helpful for posts. They could always remove the NNID thing.


Remove the NNID? What, so not many people play the WII U anymore?


----------



## himeki

Paperboy012305 said:


> Remove the NNID? What, so not many people play the WII U anymore?



who actually puts their nnid there i mean cmon


----------



## Xerolin

Gender: Yer mam


----------



## Paperboy012305

MayorEvvie said:


> who actually puts their nnid there i mean cmon


I do. ;-;

Really, this direct needs to be fixed.


----------



## Cory

The gender should be on the sidebar


----------



## Xerolin

and now collectibles are known as "items"
alright.


----------



## Ashtot

Guys this is an Animal Crossing forum, go ahead and share your ideas but the world isn't going to end.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Expected ability to put unconscious object into gender slot.

Anyway, these are cool! How do you earn seashells though? Are they new-member only?


----------



## seliph

oath2order said:


> If you have the space to put more collectibles in the sidebar, you should have plenty of space to put your preferred pronouns in the sidebar.
> 
> And why isn't gender a "Male/Female/Fill in the Blank" thing?
> 
> Honestly, that really kind of annoys me. Don't do a half-measure and group everyone into an "Other". Do a full-measure and let people have a text box for what their gender is.



Please yes
I know it was in Cory's original suggestion thread and the rebuttal was "it'll be cluttered" but how is adding 2 collectibles not cluttering it...


----------



## Cory

Ashtot said:


> Guys this is an Animal Crossing forum, go ahead and share your ideas but the world isn't going to end.



i know how to feed everyone in the world


----------



## The Pennifer

Love, love, love the 12 Collectible display and the new Flower Collectibles!! I can hardly wait for the Hybrid ones!
This is a great update all around ... Now just have to get used to the changes! 
Thanks for all the hard work and thought that went into this! Great job!


----------



## Qwerty111

6x2 should be optional, it's wrecking some lineups. And also why aren't genders in the sidebar? There's enough room, right? Apart from those two, cool stuff. Looking forward to some roses!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

entropy said:


> ok but *with 2x6 we cannot center anything anymore*
> like having a certain collectible in the middle u know
> 
> please make it an option please please please



Couldn't centre it vertically in the first place. I think something like 5x3 would be nice, lol.  



oath2order said:


> If you have the space to put more collectibles in the sidebar, you should have plenty of space to put your preferred pronouns in the sidebar.
> 
> And why isn't gender a "Male/Female/Fill in the Blank" thing?
> 
> Honestly, that really kind of annoys me. *Don't do a half-measure and group everyone into an "Other". Do a full-measure and let people have a text box for what their gender is.*



Not wanting to spark up another argument here, just stating something...

With a textbox where anything can be entered, people would probably enter silly things. I know I might.  

'Other' is fairly standard though, to be honest, and official documents are just male/female, at least in my experience. Might be different outside of the UK.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> How do you earn seashells though? Are they new-member only?



I think so. By the looks of things, anyone who registers onwards from October 2015 will get 10 and then... that'll be it?  :S


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cory said:


> The gender should be on the sidebar


I find your likes on your post to be intimidating, because I said the same thing first. And it only has 2 likes.


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> If you have the space to put more collectibles in the sidebar, you should have plenty of space to put your preferred pronouns in the sidebar.
> 
> And why isn't gender a "Male/Female/Fill in the Blank" thing?
> 
> Honestly, that really kind of annoys me. Don't do a half-measure and group everyone into an "Other". Do a full-measure and let people have a text box for what their gender is.



because if you fill in the blank people will just use it as a joke like "i'm an onion xD"


----------



## mogyay

i love the flowers a lot, thank you!!


----------



## Zane

Paperboy012305 said:


> I find your likes on your post to be intimidating, because I said the same thing first. And it only has 2 likes.



it's ok post likes aren't a big deal my guy


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> because if you fill in the blank people will just use it as a joke like "i'm an onion xD"



Okay, and? There are people who will take it seriously and if some people want to use it as a joke, that's their prerogative. That shouldn't stop the staff from making it a fill in the blank.


----------



## Seroja

Yeay I love the marketplace change! Now I can reach out to more potential customers woot. And also looking forward for the 'premium' thing or whatever but rip money if it's a rlc subscription thing.

This is really exciting. Hopefully I'll be lucky enough to be online when they restock. GL to everyone applying for staff.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Zane said:


> it's ok post likes aren't a big deal my guy


Well, ok then...

But still, it must be that he's so popular, he has them likes.


----------



## Ashtot

Trundle said:


> because if you fill in the blank people will just use it as a joke like "i'm an onion xD"



Wow, I'm so triggered right now. How dare you insult the onion-kin? Check your privilege.


----------



## RainbowCherry

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I think so. By the looks of things, anyone who registers onwards from October 2015 will get 10 and then... that'll be it?  :S



Ooorgh, I was looking forward to getting cheap extensions and stuff... I suppose that's fair, considering they'd be _ridiciously_ cheap otherwise. They're not in the sidebar either, so I assumed as much.


----------



## Cory

Paperboy012305 said:


> I find your likes on your post to be intimidating, because I said the same thing first. And it only has 2 likes.



lol i don't care you can take my likes


----------



## helloxcutiee

The flower collectibles are adorable.


----------



## Cory

Also another change should be that you can change colors with one usertitle color change.


----------



## Xerolin

RainbowCherry said:


> Expected ability to put unconscious object into gender slot.
> 
> Anyway, these are cool! How do you earn seashells though? Are they new-member only?



It'll probs be like eggs and snowflakes where you earn them through hunts or contests


----------



## ok.sean

So existing users don't get seashells or am I missing something?


----------



## Jeremy

Xerolin said:


> It'll probs be like eggs and snowflakes where you earn them through hunts or contests



The seashells are for new members, so they have something to spend in place of the bells we got rid of for them.


----------



## Seroja

Oh another thing, I didn't receive a single welcoming bell when I registered even though I registered before the change happened. Anyone else?


----------



## Jeremy

ok.sean said:


> So existing users don't get seashells or am I missing something?



If you joined since October, you will get seashells in the next day or two:



> Finally, we plan to reimburse these seashells retroactively to users who never received welcome bells after they were disabled.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

ok.sean said:


> So existing users don't get seashells or am I missing something?



Correct, unless I am mistaken.

However, accounts created after the welcome Bells were removed (Oct 2015) *should* receive them.


----------



## tomothy

im so ready for the hybrid collectibles


----------



## Chris

Seroja said:


> Oh another thing, I didn't receive a single welcoming bell when I registered even though I registered before the change happened. Anyone else?



Welcome bells were only distributed after you made a certain number of posts, and it looks like you didn't start actively using your account until after we removed the welcome bells.


----------



## Xerolin

Pink Carnation tomorrow?

Also is it just me or did Booker's Corrections dissapear?


----------



## Seroja

Tina said:


> Welcome bells were only distributed after you made a certain number of posts, and it looks like you didn't start actively using your account until after we removed the welcome bells.



Ohhhhhh!! Thank you so much for the info. I never knew there were going to be welcome bells when I first joined luls. Thanks again Tina for clearing it up^^


----------



## Jeremy

Xerolin said:


> Pink Carnation tomorrow?
> 
> Also is it just me or did Booker's Corrections dissapear?



It is now replaced by the Contact the Staff board, but bells will still be charged for corrections.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Xerolin said:


> Pink Carnation tomorrow?
> 
> Also is it just me or did Booker's Corrections dissapear?


Jeremy said it first, and he's correct...


----------



## Qwerty111

Spoiler



View attachment 171570View attachment 171571View attachment 171571View attachment 171571View attachment 171571View attachment 171570
View attachment 171572View attachment 171573View attachment 171574View attachment 171575View attachment 171576View attachment 171577



have some more blank collectible. look at all the fun. (I even did the art)


----------



## Lancelot

Ruining my eggs smh.

Not that I actually cre, thnx for pretty flowers


----------



## Invisible again

These were some interesting updates. Keep up the good work, Bell Tree staff! c:


----------



## King Dorado

Jeremy said:


> We understand that a few of you may have your 2x5 lineups messed up.



and by "a few of us" you mean:


----------



## Skyfall

The flowers are lovely... thank you!!!


----------



## Pokemanz

Why are the flowers listed as "cosmos" when there's only one? Idk that kinda bugs me. xD


----------



## Taj

rip lineup


----------



## King Dorado

neester14 said:


> rip lineup



ooh your lineup reminds me:  poor BoneBaby!


----------



## Minties

Tbh the 6x2 line up looks pretty awful with the forum layout. Could just be my phone, but it extends so far past the text and avatars that it just looks messy and uneven.


----------



## N e s s

nice direct, love the new features


----------



## Araie

Wow, the one day I'm not active, this happens. Dang... this is pretty cool.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Loving all the new changes!


----------



## windfall

Digging the new flowers. 

Also the new member currency thing is a great idea!


----------



## Xerolin

But where's the free bells and night theme??????


----------



## ZetaFunction

I like how there's more cheap collectibles so poor members can finally have nice line-ups

and I love the 12-item line-up.  people can finally display full birthstone sets


----------



## DaCoSim

Awe! Thx for the flowers guys!!!! And I luv the new seashell currency for actual new members. Great idea!!!! You guys rock!


----------



## Bellrich

i need these seashells bc i hate my username so much


----------



## seliph

Trundle said:


> because if you fill in the blank people will just use it as a joke like "i'm an onion xD"


Good, I'll automatically know who to avoid 



Minties said:


> Tbh the 6x2 line up looks pretty awful with the forum layout. Could just be my phone, but it extends so far past the text and avatars that it just looks messy and uneven.



It's not just on mobile. The collectibles jet past the tiny avatars and it just looks... weird. Even the all-birthstone lineups just look so HUGE and out of place.


----------



## Vizionari

finally I can display all my birthstones!!


----------



## Oblivia

Hi guys.

Regarding the new collectible rows, please take a moment and go here to vote on whether or not you'd like to keep the new lineup or go back to 2 rows of 5.

Thanks!


----------



## Cadbberry

Oblivia said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Regarding the new collectible rows, please take a moment and go here to vote on whether or not you'd like to keep the new lineup or go back to 2 rows of 5.
> 
> Thanks!



Voted, thank you for putting that together :3


----------



## glow

Oblivia said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Regarding the new collectible rows, please take a moment and go here to vote on whether or not you'd like to keep the new lineup or go back to 2 rows of 5.
> 
> Thanks!



THANK YOU YOU ARE AMAZING


----------



## Paperboy012305

I guess most are gonna vote for 5, because 6 killed lineups.

#Revivelineups!


----------



## Curry

Pretty neat stuff. Nice job on the new currency, I think that will help out new members a lot. Also good luck to everyone applying for staff!


----------



## Xerolin

#horus4modalready


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oblivia said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Regarding the new collectible rows, please take a moment and go here to vote on whether or not you'd like to keep the new lineup or go back to 2 rows of 5.
> 
> Thanks!



Hope you paid for results after 50, pretty sure that's where the cutoff is. That or you don't expect more than that. o:

(2/5)


----------



## Jeremy

Tom said:


> Hope you paid for results after 50, pretty sure that's where the cutoff is. That or you don't expect more than that. o:
> 
> (2/5)



I didn't realize there was a limit, but it looks like it's actually 100, so it should be good enough.


----------



## Cadbberry

What about the option to go to 3 rows of 5? Or does that take to much space?


----------



## Oblivia

Cadbberry said:


> What about the option to go to 3 rows of 5? Or does that take to much space?



We did test it out and discuss it, but it just looked a bit off and more cluttered compared to the 2 rows of 6.


----------



## Cadbberry

Oblivia said:


> We did test it out and discuss it, but it just looked a bit off and more cluttered compared to the 2 rows of 6.



Understandable, thank you for replying so quickly


----------



## Pokemanz

I think it should be an option for 2x5 or 2x6, but I feel like that might complicate things.

Two rows of five with an organization feature is all we really need.


----------



## seliph

Pokemanz said:


> I think it should be an option for 2x5 or 2x6, but I feel like that might complicate things.
> 
> Two rows of five *with an organization feature* is all we really need.



This is the most important part tbh like please no more date hunting


----------



## Bowie

This has got to be the best Direct in ages. Thank you for all these wonderful new things! Finally I can brag about having every birthstone collectible!


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> This has got to be the best Direct in ages. Thank you for all these wonderful new things! Finally I can brag about having every birthstone collectible!



yess look really noice  I'm totally gonna have 12 red flowers though ;D 

so avatar height for next direct i assume


----------



## Cress

Let's just check quickly, is the question back...


Yup.
Well time to *SELECT?BAN?JUSTIN* another year.


----------



## Venn

Thank you for the good direct!


----------



## Thunder

so bright


----------



## Alienfish

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Let's just check quickly, is the question back...
> View attachment 171636
> Yup.
> Well time to *SELECT•BAN•JUSTIN* another year.


Ban him everyday 

Also dang can't wait for all the other flower collectibles, I hope you make the carnations at some time in the future : D


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thunder said:


> so bright


Well, you're not a sage anymore. So you can make your collectibles and user title light blue now.


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, you're not a sage anymore. So you can make your collectibles and user title light blue now.



Yeah shan't be too hard, just ask someone for the snowflake


----------



## Thunder

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, you're not a sage anymore. So you can make your collectibles and user title light blue now.



hell nah man green is best

(actually i'll probably change the user title)


----------



## cornimer

Woah, I don't come on for one day and I miss everything!


----------



## Alienfish

Awww pink carnation sweet

do we have to wait until father's day for the red one? D:


----------



## BronzeElf

The gender option is very nice <3 and all of the stuff here looks great.


----------



## Amilee

omg this is the best bell tree direct EVER. i love all the updates!
good job guys


----------



## ShinyYoshi

VanessaMay18 said:


> Woah, I don't come on for one day and I miss everything!



Same here lol

That's a lot of really cool changes for one direct


----------



## Blu Rose

****ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ADD GENDERFLUID OR RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ****
And, I swear to God, if there's a blue rose collectible and I don't get it, then...
HoO BOY WILL **** GO DOWN
****i actually don't care about the gender fluidity thing <3


----------



## Heyden

Blu Rose said:


> ****ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ADD GENDERFLUID OR RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ****
> And, I swear to God, if there's a blue rose collectible and I don't get it, then...
> HoO BOY WILL **** GO DOWN
> ****i actually don't care <3


i promise ill buy u 1


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


> hell nah man green is best
> 
> (actually i'll probably change the user title)



SUBMIT TO THE BLUE


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thunder said:


> hell nah man green is best
> 
> (actually i'll probably change the user title)


Well, if you want it uneven then. Ok.


----------



## Adventure9

I love the flowers! They're so cute!

I wonder if someday they'll use every type of flower


----------



## uwuzumakii

Yo who needs mod when you can be a ****poster? Also, WHERE'S MA BOI BOOKER?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Dorado

Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock this week please!


----------



## Xerolin

King Dad said:


> Friday the 13th weird doll re-stock this week please!



I didn't even realize this friday was friday the 13th!

yay 4 woods


----------



## Araie

Xerolin said:


> I didn't even realize this friday was friday the 13th!
> 
> yay 4 woods



Only Friday the 13th of the year too, I think.


----------



## Xerolin

Araie said:


> Only Friday the 13th of the year too, I think.



yep, I just checked


----------



## Paperboy012305

If the first week of the month is even, that's when Friday the 13th rolls around.


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> If the first week of the month is even, that's when Friday the 13th rolls around.



Huh. Never actually knew that.


----------



## Xerolin

Jeremy's online


----------



## inkling

the flowers are pretty. cool.


----------



## Aronthaer

When will we get new mods and project staff via the applications?


----------



## ok.sean

Ok so if you joined after October of 2015 you get 10 seashells? 
This happens when?


----------



## Xerolin

Murray, Oblivia, AND Jeremy are online // intensifies


----------



## Serk102

Jeremy said:


> *Gender Profile Option*​
> You can now specify your gender in your profile. To edit this option go to Settings > Edit Profile > Additional Information section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The field will default to "undisclosed" for all users and can be changed to "Male," "Female," or "Other."



Why isn't there an attack helicopter option?


----------



## seliph

Serk102 said:


> Why isn't there an attack helicopter option?



Thank you for being proof that the "people will just put whatever they want in there" argument against letting us input our gender/pronouns is useless since people will make these stale jokes either way.


----------



## ok.sean

Is it too "out there" to suggest that bells and shells should be buyable with real money?


----------



## Xerolin

ok.sean said:


> Is it too "out there" to suggest that bells and shells should be buyable with real money?



yes.
Most peeps would spend a fair amount, or it'd be unfair to kids without credit cards whose parents don't know you have an account


----------



## ok.sean

Xerolin said:


> yes.
> Most peeps would spend a fair amount, or it'd be unfair to kids without credit cards whose parents don't know you have an account



BellTree gift cards?


----------



## Skyfall

I like the new project leader colors, pale blue!


----------



## Xerolin

Hey remember during the Christmas event last year and StarryWolf was mod? :>

I love how the posts in bulliten board can have little post quality and you dont get a warning


----------



## Serk102

nvll said:


> Thank you for being proof that the "people will just put whatever they want in there" argument against letting us input our gender/pronouns is useless since people will make these stale jokes either way.



Listen, I'm not trying to start an argument here, I just want my own bathroom.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Holy cow, flowers!
Cant wait until Jacobs ladders (if they are ever released)


----------



## Aali

I never got welcome bells, so hopefully I'll get seashells soon


----------



## Nightmares

Aali said:


> I never got welcome bells, so hopefully I'll get seashells soon



Uhh why didn't you get welcome bells??


----------



## Justin

Aali said:


> I never got welcome bells, so hopefully I'll get seashells soon



Actually, you definitely did! Sorry to be the horrible bearer of news that you received 700 free bells before.


----------



## N a t

It feels like forever since I joined. Is there any way I can tell if I got my free bells? I don't recall anything from when I joined, and since I'm broke I wanna make sue I got all bells I should've gotten >:O lol


----------



## Aronthaer

When'll I be getting my seashells?


----------



## Nightmares

Bone Baby said:


> It feels like forever since I joined. Is there any way I can tell if I got my free bells? I don't recall anything from when I joined, and since I'm broke I wanna make sue I got all bells I should've gotten >:O lol



Go to the first page of your transaction log ^-^


----------



## Justin

Bone Baby said:


> It feels like forever since I joined. Is there any way I can tell if I got my free bells? I don't recall anything from when I joined, and since I'm broke I wanna make sue I got all bells I should've gotten >:O lol



If you posted more than a very small amount prior to sometime October last year, then you definitely got them.



Aronthaer said:


> When'll I be getting my seashells?



I'm sure we'll make a post when we work out the seashell distribution. Nothing yet at this time.


----------



## N a t

Nightmares said:


> Go to the first page of your transaction log ^-^



Thanks c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> If you posted more than a very small amount prior to someone October last year, then you definitely got them.



Shank Chu Vury Much


----------



## Xerolin

When're the new restocks m9


----------



## Serk102

Justin said:


> Actually, you definitely did! Sorry to be the horrible bearer of news that you received 700 free bells before.



Why did I receive 960? It's because you guys like me right?


----------



## Justin

Serk102 said:


> Why did I receive 960? It's because you guys like me right?



It's been lowered over the years. Enjoy your TBT Gold Veteran perks!!!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

can I apply for moderator if I'm 18 this year? Or will I have to try next year?


----------



## Serk102

Justin said:


> It's been lowered over the years. Enjoy your TBT Gold Veteran perks!!!



I would, but it appears I spent it all on cake.


----------



## N a t

I don't think I ever got any welcome bells. I've been a member since Feb. Last year, and didn't really actively post until right before October. My transactions don't have any record of the bells either. It's okay if I'm not eligible for any kind of compensation, but I thought I'd say something in case I still have a chance. So, sue me.


----------



## Justin

Bone Baby said:


> I don't think I ever got any welcome bells. I've been a member since Feb. Last year, and didn't really actively post until right before October. My transactions don't have any record of the bells either. It's okay if I'm not eligible for any kind of compensation, but I thought I'd say something in case I still have a chance. So, sue me.



Yes, you did.



leahhhhaaaaa said:


> can I apply for moderator if I'm 18 this year? Or will I have to try next year?



I believe our official stance is that you _can_ if you want to under 18, but if we're being honest, it's unlikely you will be considered unless you are an otherwise exceptional candidate.


----------



## Kaiserin

How to get seashells?


----------



## N a t

Justin said:


> Yes, you did.



Alright, I give.


----------



## Aali

If we nominate someone to be a mod will they be told who nominated them or will it be anon?


----------



## Xerolin

の Yellow house restock pls


----------



## Aronthaer

Do we know when we'll have new moderators rolling in, and when the mods and project staff will be accepted? will they receive a notification saying they were accepted, and how far in advance to their actual promotion?


----------



## Xerolin

Now?
pls


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Aronthaer said:


> Do we know when we'll have new moderators rolling in, and when the mods and project staff will be accepted? will they receive a notification saying they were accepted, and how far in advance to their actual promotion?



The selection process usually takes a couple months after they close the applications. I don't know how they notify those accepted.


----------



## Xerolin

Restock....
NOW!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Xerolin said:


> Restock....
> NOW!



The restock is probably gonna be later this week, maybe on Friday
i doubt it'll restock today


----------



## Marc Franks

Ooo this is nice!


----------



## DaCoSim

Now patiently awaiting any blue flowers for my line up


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Nice, lol


----------



## Xerolin

You said there'd be something special today


----------



## King Dorado

Xerolin said:


> You said there'd be something special today



where was that posted?


----------



## Oblivia

Aronthaer said:


> Do we know when we'll have new moderators rolling in, and when the mods and project staff will be accepted? will they receive a notification saying they were accepted, and how far in advance to their actual promotion?



The applications will stay open for roughly a week, and then we have to decide on who we want to promote which can be a lengthy process.  I believe we're going to try and expedite things as much as possible, but I wouldn't imagine the process would be completed any earlier than the end of the month, and that's being generous.

The people who we ultimately decide we'd like to promote will receive a PM from one of us after all is said and done to verify that they're still interested.  All of this info and more is covered in the application FAQ which can be seen here.


----------



## Xerolin

Oblivia said:


> The applications will stay open for roughly a week, and then we have to decide on who we want to promote which can be a lengthy process.  I believe we're going to try and expedite things as much as possible, but I wouldn't imagine the process would be completed any earlier than the end of the month, and that's being generous.
> 
> The people who we ultimately decide we'd like to promote will receive a PM from one of us after all is said and done to verify that they're still interested.  All of this info and more is covered in the application FAQ which can be seen here.



I clicked on this thread thinking you'd say there was a restock
I'm very dissapointed, m'am


----------



## seliph

Make me a mod we all know how gentle and peachy I am


----------



## Aronthaer

nvll said:


> Make me a mod we all know how gentle and peachy I am



Ah, yes. of course


----------



## Seroja

Soo if I joined before October, wasn't active, and never got the 700 welcome bells, am I eligible for the seashells? /hoping


----------



## vel

Seroja said:


> Soo if I joined before October, wasn't active, and never got the 700 welcome bells, am I eligible for the seashells? /hoping



The welcome bells were _700_? Oh boy, no wonder some newbies are upset. I thought it was just 100.


----------



## Holla

This just made me realize that I finally have all the birthstones! Perfect chance to show them off since you can now show all 12 at once. ^_^


----------



## uwuzumakii

I wonder if hybrid flowers will be available in the future maybe as random stocks or something. Idk, just thinking out loud I guess.


----------



## tomothy

panicstatiion said:


> The welcome bells were _700_? Oh boy, no wonder some newbies are upset. I thought it was just 100.



i remember it being 200 bells ?


----------



## Seroja

Lemon Pop said:


> i remember it being 200 bells ?



Well I had no idea there was even welcome bells but the mods said so.


----------



## Xerolin

Lemon Pop said:


> i remember it being 200 bells ?



It was 200 and 500 like a few posts apart idk


----------



## Aali

Xerolin said:


> It was 200 and 500 like a few posts apart idk



Really that much?! I can't wait to get my seashells ;-;


----------



## Seroja

Aali said:


> Really that much?! I can't wait to get my seashells ;-;



I thought Justin already posted that you got your welcome bells.


----------



## Oblivia

BluePikachu47 said:


> I wonder if hybrid flowers will be available in the future maybe as random stocks or something. Idk, just thinking out loud I guess.





Jeremy said:


> For our more seasoned collectible hunters though, we will release special hybrid flowers at a later date which will be rare, expensive, and harder to obtain!



Hybrids confirmed. 



Aali said:


> Really that much?! I can't wait to get my seashells ;-;



You got your 700 welcome bells on 6/17/2015.  Seashells will only be distributed to members who didn't already receive welcome bells.


----------



## Aali

weird I don't remeber getting bells


----------



## Oblivia

Aali said:


> weird I don't remeber getting bells



View the last couple pages of your transaction log.  I don't really recall if you get a notification for them since it's automatic, but you definitely got welcome bells!


----------



## jiny

+ * +


----------



## b e e

two questions, will the mods ever put daily log in bells? make it like 10 bells every time you log in in one day.

and i just joined yesterday and i didn't get my welcome bells, do i have to wait a couple more days?


----------



## Oblivia

b e e said:


> two questions, will the mods ever put daily log in bells? make it like 10 bells every time you log in in one day.
> 
> and i just joined yesterday and i didn't get my welcome bells, do i have to wait a couple more days?



There is no plan to implement log in bells.  As for the welcome bells, they were discontinued back in October, but we have the seashell currency coming soon that's exclusive to new members.  You can read more about this in the first post, under the "New Member Currency" header.


----------



## Xerolin

No restocks that I know of today, what a shame

#hype4woods


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Xerolin said:


> No restocks that I know of today, what a shame
> 
> #hype4woods



oh wow it is woods this week 

can't wait to be in the tree and part of the tree


----------



## N e s s

mfw the mods always get their posts liked no matter what they say


----------



## Murray

N e s s said:


> mfw the mods always get their posts liked no matter what they say



#rigged


----------



## Aronthaer

What is the woods? I wasn't around whenever this happened.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> What is the woods? I wasn't around whenever this happened.



It's the TBT heaven for shtposters

there's no restrictions on what you can post there I think so it can get pretty heated and wild

get prepared for flame wars too


----------



## Alienfish

Lucanosa said:


> It's the TBT heaven for shtposters
> 
> there's no restrictions on what you can post there I think so it can get pretty heated and wild
> 
> get prepared for flame wars too



yeah it's like dating board i guess


----------



## Aronthaer

and why do we think that the woods is gonna be out this weekend? Because it's Friday the 13th?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Aronthaer said:


> and why do we think that the woods is gonna be out this weekend? Because it's Friday the 13th?



because something crazy, weird, or random happens on TBT on every Friday the 13th
or at least most of them anyway


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> It's the TBT heaven for shtposters
> 
> there's no restrictions on what you can post there I think so it can get pretty heated and wild
> 
> get prepared for flame wars too



Well the dating beard was exactly the same and the peeps its true thread got locked, so a few restrictions


----------



## Nightmares

My dating thread was a total success


----------



## Xerolin

Nightmares said:


> My dating thread was a total success



ikr


----------



## aleshapie

Justin said:


> Actually, you definitely did! Sorry to be the horrible bearer of news that you received 700 free bells before.



700?!?!  I am fairly sure it was only 250 when I joined...(maybe 350?)

Edit: I just looked and it was only 150! I got jipped!


----------



## Justin

aleshapie said:


> 700?!?!  I am fairly sure it was only 250 when I joined...(maybe 350?)
> 
> Edit: I just looked and it was only 150! I got jipped!



You received 150, then 150 later, then 400 more later, for a total of 700.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> You received 150, then 150 later, then 400 more later, for a total of 700.



Jubby the fox is on I see 

Oh and yeah I think most oldies got quite the bells so indeed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The Woods always makes an appareance Friday the 13th and Halloween.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am so excited for a restock I have no tbt though, actually I just have 0


----------



## Xerolin

restock pls rn


----------



## N e s s

FIRST 3 PEOPLE TO LIKE THIS POST ALL GET 10 TBT


----------



## Xerolin

N e s s said:


> FIRST 3 PEOPLE TO LIKE THIS POST ALL GET 10 TBT



i liked it bc im a loser :^)


----------



## glow

house restock pls


----------



## ok.sean

Collectibles are in need of some simplification/improvement.
 - Something to the effect of a drag-and-drop system for organization.
 - More options in terms of layout. (2 x 6, 3 x 4, etc.)
 - Maybe making them more accessible to new users (less artificial rarity, lowered prices)


----------



## Xerolin

Yellow house restock rn
Weird doll restock on friday


----------



## LethalLulu

ok.sean said:


> Collectibles are in need of some simplification/improvement.
> - Something to the effect of a drag-and-drop system for organization.
> - More options in terms of layout. (2 x 6, 3 x 4, etc.)
> - Maybe making them more accessible to new users (less artificial rarity, lowered prices)



I agree with the first two, but I want to mention your third point.  Lowering prices by, say, releasing older items (ie the pokeball) in mass quantities and cheap would alienate all the members who already own them, and make their investment near worthless.  This is exactly what Gaia did, when they promised they wouldn't (among many other terrible things to destroy the economy) and lost probably 50%-70% of their user base.  (These numbers could be drastically incorrect, since it is derived from what I have seen personally)

Of course, gaia was a lot more focused on the economy than tbt is, but it would still infuriate a lot of members, including me.
I do agree that there could be contests that would release 1 of the rare collectibles so a newer user had a chance.  But mass-releasing older, rarer items will only cause havoc.


----------



## N a t

I gotta post like the wind. If we get a restock I'd hate to be broke omg


----------



## Xerolin

guys post like crazy: "dammit justin RESTOCK"


----------



## jiny

i really want a chocolate cake restock !


----------



## ok.sean

LethalLulu said:


> I agree with the first two, but I want to mention your third point.  Lowering prices by, say, releasing older items (ie the pokeball) in mass quantities and cheap would alienate all the members who already own them, and make their investment near worthless.  This is exactly what Gaia did, when they promised they wouldn't (among many other terrible things to destroy the economy) and lost probably 50%-70% of their user base.  (These numbers could be drastically incorrect, since it is derived from what I have seen personally)
> 
> Of course, gaia was a lot more focused on the economy than tbt is, but it would still infuriate a lot of members, including me.
> I do agree that there could be contests that would release 1 of the rare collectibles so a newer user had a chance.  But mass-releasing older, rarer items will only cause havoc.



Good point, but not exactly in mass quantites, but not just one. There has to be some sort of happy medium, like, once a moth or something. (Not too seasoned with collectibles so idk)


----------



## Cadbberry

Bone Baby said:


> I gotta post like the wind. If we get a restock I'd hate to be broke omg



Nah, be broke with me


----------



## LethalLulu

ok.sean said:


> Good point, but not exactly in mass quantites, but not just one. There has to be some sort of happy medium, like, once a moth or something. (Not too seasoned with collectibles so idk)



Collectibles and the currency are really what keeps me on the site.  If it weren't for that, I'd just talk to my friends and not be super active on tbt.  Even once a month could be too much.  It's something that'd have to have a lot of planning put into it.  There are right ways and wrong ways to do it.  You can't please anyone, so you generally want to please the majority of your userbase.  Of course, the majority could be the minority in terms of percentages of players.  For example, Riot (League of Legends) uses its most active members who play regularly, and take part in reddit discussions as their majority.  However, this only takes up 5%-10% of their playerbase.  This 5%-10% is making them the most money, though, so they are going to focus on that group for certain/specific changes.

I wish I could find the post on reddit that detailed this better than I have OTL


----------



## N a t

Hrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmnnnnnngggggg frustrationnnnnnnnnn, I want a restock of something, but I also know if I miss it I'll probs be sad ;p


----------



## aleshapie

Justin said:


> You received 150, then 150 later, then 400 more later, for a total of 700.



REALLY? I must investigate this...Twas a while back, so I suppose I forgot...LOL


----------



## Aronthaer

Cadbberry said:


> Nah, be broke with me



nah fam.


----------



## ZetaFunction

LethalLulu said:


> Collectibles and the currency are really what keeps me on the site.  If it weren't for that, I'd just talk to my friends and not be super active on tbt.  Even once a month could be too much.  It's something that'd have to have a lot of planning put into it.  There are right ways and wrong ways to do it.  You can't please anyone, so you generally want to please the majority of your userbase.  Of course, the majority could be the minority in terms of percentages of players.  For example, Riot (League of Legends) uses its most active members who play regularly, and take part in reddit discussions as their majority.  However, this only takes up 5%-10% of their playerbase.  This 5%-10% is making them the most money, though, so they are going to focus on that group for certain/specific changes.
> 
> I wish I could find the post on reddit that detailed this better than I have OTL



Also a lot of the older collectibles are like rare artifacts...
If they were restocked in a small amount, like the rare event ones, a lot of people who have these and feel lucky and special to have them will be devastated because a ton of random people on here will have them too and it'll just be another pixel shoved in their hidden inventory to rarely bring out into the light of day.  Like take the yellow and red candies.  Last year, before they were restocked, they were inflating quite a bit and a lot of people, even the rich, had a candy displayed.  Since a ton were stocked and released, and there's now so many floating around, people don't buy them anymore.  I spent like... over a hundred tbt for a red candy when I first joined, and now?  They're almost worthless.

It's a silly example, but even if the uncommon/common items were restocked with more and not so limited, everyone would sorta lose interest.  Just like how a lot of people have with oranges, pears, birthstones, etc.


----------



## LethalLulu

Lucanosa said:


> Also a lot of the older collectibles are like rare artifacts...
> If they were restocked in a small amount, like the rare event ones, a lot of people who have these and feel lucky and special to have them will be devastated because a ton of random people on here will have them too and it'll just be another pixel shoved in their hidden inventory to rarely bring out into the light of day.  Like take the yellow and red candies.  Last year, before they were restocked, they were inflating quite a bit and a lot of people, even the rich, had a candy displayed.  Since a ton were stocked and released, and there's now so many floating around, people don't buy them anymore.  I spent like... over a hundred tbt for a red candy when I first joined, and now?  They're almost worthless.
> 
> It's a silly example, but even if the uncommon/common items were restocked with more and not so limited, everyone would sorta lose interest.  Just like how a lot of people have with oranges, pears, birthstones, etc.



Yah, that's another good point.  Demand will decrease like crazy as well.  Thanks for adding that on.


----------



## Aronthaer

I honestly believe that there should be sooo many more types of collectibles than there are now. Like seriously, right now lineups are pretty limited 'cause there's what, 40 collectibles that still exist and are in circulation? that's madness. I know we're getting all those flowers and stuff now but still


----------



## LethalLulu

Aronthaer said:


> I honestly believe that there should be sooo many more types of collectibles than there are now. Like seriously, right now lineups are pretty limited 'cause there's what, 40 collectibles that still exist and are in circulation? that's madness. I know we're getting all those flowers and stuff now but still



It's because there isn't a huge art team, so there's only so much they can do.


----------



## Aronthaer

LethalLulu said:


> It's because there isn't a huge art team, so there's only so much they can do.



which is why I really hope my project staff application goes through.


----------



## seliph

I like that there isn't a crap ton of collectibles tbh


----------



## King Dorado

Lucanosa said:


> Also a lot of the older collectibles are like rare artifacts...
> If they were restocked in a small amount, like the rare event ones, a lot of people who have these and feel lucky and special to have them will be devastated because a ton of random people on here will have them too and it'll just be another pixel shoved in their hidden inventory to rarely bring out into the light of day.  Like take the yellow and red candies.  Last year, before they were restocked, they were inflating quite a bit and a lot of people, even the rich, had a candy displayed.  Since a ton were stocked and released, and there's now so many floating around, people don't buy them anymore.  I spent like... over a hundred tbt for a red candy when I first joined, and now?  They're almost worthless.
> 
> It's a silly example, but even if the uncommon/common items were restocked with more and not so limited, everyone would sorta lose interest.  Just like how a lot of people have with oranges, pears, birthstones, etc.



Lmao, who's going to be "devastated" by small amounts of restocks, that doesn't even make sense.  Not sure what red candy has to do with any older or rare collectibles either.  I too "lost bells" on the reds and yellows last Halloween because i thought stock would be more limited, but you know what-- that turned out to be part of a totally equitable and thoughtful plan by the admins.  Are reds/yellows worth less than in the past?  maybe so.  But I see tons of new users buying in the market these days.  and I have a feeling their value will spike a bit ahead of the Halloween event, just as Easter collectibles spiked this March.  But aside from that, the balance, for the interest of "collectors," is that the blue and green candies are no longer purchasable in the shop.  Go back a few years, people were snagging multiple blues and greens in the shop.  now they're pretty rare, and a bit expensive.  Balance.  Plentiful reds/yellows so people can feel like they're participating; rare and more rare greens and blues.   I've never heard anyone say they lost interest in this site over the value/rarity of the collectible display items.  And the fact that new limited edition eggs, new limited edition flowers, new limited edition spellectibles, and so forth have been coming out, further stimulates the interest and market.  No significant amount of that interest would be blunted in the least by "small restocks" of older collectibles.  In fact, quite the opposite, it would inject even more enthusiasm into the market, and, more importantly, create more of a bond with the history of the forum, history that is otherwise pretty much unknown or forgotten by the active membership.


----------



## Pontius

b e e said:


> two questions, will the mods ever put daily log in bells? make it like 10 bells every time you log in in one day.
> 
> and i just joined yesterday and i didn't get my welcome bells, do i have to wait a couple more days?



Love this idea! Buy I think 10 might be too high. Maybe 2?


----------



## Nightmares

I'm always logged in so it'd be annoying to sign out and in again every day....it's sounds like a cool idea, though...maybe I'm just being lazy idk


----------



## LethalLulu

Nightmares said:


> I'm always logged in so it'd be annoying to sign out and in again every day....it's sounds like a cool idea, though...maybe I'm just being lazy idk



It's automatic even if you're always logged in.  It doesn't trigger by specifically "logging in".


----------



## RaineyWood

I never received any seashells since I joined a few days ago which is close to this change and I doubt I'll get any so I'll have to wait a few days for them still though.

The new flowers sound cool too.


----------



## Seroja

RaineyWood said:


> I never received any seashells since I joined a few days ago which is close to this change and I doubt I'll get any so I'll have to wait a few days for them still though.
> 
> The new flowers sound cool too.



They have not released it yet. Nobody have received the seashells I think.


----------



## RaineyWood

Seroja said:


> They have not released it yet. Nobody have received the seashells I think.



I know at least one person had a seashell.


----------



## Cadbberry

RaineyWood said:


> I know at least one person had a seashell.



They may be doing a slow testing, I would just give it a little more time


----------



## RaineyWood

Cadbberry said:


> They may be doing a slow testing, I would just give it a little more time



Oh no I am aware of that.
I just hate waiting sometimes.
I want to get things ya know? 

I'm not that worried about it right now.
They said it may take a few days and if they don't show up to contact them.

:3c


----------



## mintellect

Crud, now my lineup is screwed up.

0/10 worst update


----------



## Irelia

Have seashells been given out yet to people who didn't get welcome bells?

sorry this question has probably been asked a million times..


----------



## loyo24

When will I receive my seashells I don't see them?


----------



## Cadbberry

loyo24 said:


> When will I receive my seashells I don't see them?



They are not yet out, give them a bit more time, they are still implementing the feature

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirayuki said:


> Have seashells been given out yet to people who didn't get welcome bells?
> 
> sorry this question has probably been asked a million times..



Just hang on, I bet they will be out soon


----------



## loyo24

Cadbberry said:


> They are not yet out, give them a bit more time, they are still implementing the feature
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just hang on, I bet they will be out soon



okay


----------



## King Dorado

I imagine when the shells are almost ready, you will see a "seashells" category under your avatars (as with the posts and bells category)


----------



## Cadbberry

King Dad said:


> I imagine when the shells are almost ready, you will see a "seashells" category under your avatars (as with the posts and bells category)



Great point King, that is a good signal


----------



## Aronthaer

finally sold most of my collectibles, I've got enough bells for the restocks now


----------



## King Dorado

Aronthaer said:


> finally sold most of my collectibles, I've got enough bells for the restocks now



congrats- i'd say youve got more there than you can possible spend at restocks, given how fast stuff goes... so you got some of the market purchase prices covered too for what you miss i think...


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Hoping for pink roses and blue pansies... gotta love em


----------



## Aronthaer

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Hoping for pink roses and blue pansies... gotta love em


----------



## TheTangySkitty

Sorry for being dumb, but where can I buy collectables? (Even though I have so little bells)


----------



## N a t

TheTangySkitty said:


> Sorry for being dumb, but where can I buy collectables? (Even though I have so little bells)



Under the forum banner are a bunch of tabs, select shop.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jeremy said:


> _*UPDATE 5/11:* We have yet to distribute seashells at this time and are still working on the full implementation! Please do not contact us about them yet until we have removed this notice. - Justin_



What if that notice never gets removed?


----------



## RaineyWood

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What if that notice never gets removed?



I assume it will eventually.
Or at least I hope so.
I want my sea shells anyway lol


----------



## Gandalf

12 collectible slots now!? forum is literally unusable.


----------



## Aronthaer

Gandalf said:


> 12 collectible slots now!? forum is literally unusable.



Fly, you fools!

Good to see an older member around


----------



## aleshapie

Gandalf said:


> 12 collectible slots now!? forum is literally unusable.



I bet this will cause so much lag during the restocks that the entire site will shut down! (envisioning a big server in the basement of Jer's mom's house Jer's bedroom blowing up)


----------



## Aronthaer

Gandalf said:


> 12 collectible slots now!? forum is literally unusable.



Oh, and if the collectible system is literally unusable for you with 12 slots, feel free to send one of those pokeballs my way


----------



## King Dorado

Gandalf said:


> 12 collectible slots now!? forum is literally unusable.



Agreed- you should probably give away them pokeballs now before your display glitches permanently...


----------



## Alienfish

Gandalf said:


> 12 collectible slots now!? forum is literally unusable.



yeah fork em balls over


----------



## Chrystina

Lol. Sage returns after a few months and all everyone wants is their collectibles... typical ol' tbt.


----------



## Aronthaer

Alexi said:


> Lol. Sage returns after a few months and all everyone wants is their collectibles... typical ol' tbt.



We all want dem pokeballs 

I mean, it's kinda rude to be like that, but at the same time I'm sick of valuables leaving circulation due to inactives haha


----------



## Sgt.Groove

are shells not distributed yet?


----------



## RaineyWood

> UPDATE 5/11: We have yet to distribute seashells at this time and are still working on the full implementation! Please do not contact us about them yet until we have removed this notice. - Justin


No, this notice is still up so they haven't been distributed yet, I assume.​


----------



## Stil

Psssstt~ Admins. Close this...


----------



## King Dorado

Infinity said:


> Psssstt~ Admins. Close this...



sorry pal, they only listen to guys waving hammers in the air...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

18 days without another direct admins pls forum is literally unusable


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> sorry pal, they only listen to guys waving hammers in the air...



lmaooo. yes true though. Hopefully they will have one in less than a month though


----------



## Dinosaurz

i applied for project staff

think my chances r pretty good dont u


----------



## Xerolin

#banbans2k16


----------



## uwuzumakii

Did they say when the new mods would be announced?


----------



## Araie

BluePikachu47 said:


> Did they say when the new mods would be announced?



Not that I recall.


----------



## Jake

BluePikachu47 said:


> Did they say when the new mods would be announced?



Oblivia (the bae) said they were going to try fast track the process, but not to expect anything until the end of the month, at the earliest, as that was being generous.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Jake. said:


> Oblivia (the bae) said they were going to try fast track the process, but not to expect anything until the end of the month, at the earliest, as that was being generous.



Thanks man. Did you apply? You've been here for YEARS!


----------



## Araie

Jake. said:


> Oblivia (the bae) said they were going to try fast track the process, but not to expect anything until the end of the month, at the earliest, as that was being generous.



Ah, I actually do remember that. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> Oblivia (the bae) said they were going to try fast track the process, but not to expect anything until the end of the month, at the earliest, as that was being generous.



_(the bae)_


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BluePikachu47 said:


> Thanks man. Did you apply? You've been here for YEARS!



Don't share this with anyone, but Jake is actually one of the hidden moderators. He's undercover.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tom said:


> Don't share this with anyone, but Jake is actually one of the hidden moderators. He's undercover.



ok il keep it secret


----------



## Alienfish

BingoTheElf said:


> _(the bae)_



lmao at people still using "bae" ... Also I wouldn't call Oblivia poop but that's just me.


----------



## Trundle

Moko said:


> lmao at people still using "bae" ... Also I wouldn't call Oblivia poop but that's just me.



xD funny meme because bae means POOP in a different language LOL


----------



## Alienfish

BingoTheElf said:


> xD funny meme because bae means POOP in a different language LOL



in danish yes it does. hah we should start a new meme calling people poop/sht in different languages.


----------



## Alienfish

BingoTheElf said:


> xD funny meme because bae means POOP in a different language LOL



in danish yes it does. hah we should start a new meme calling people poop/sht in different languages.


----------



## Seroja

Moko said:


> in danish yes it does. hah we should start a new meme calling people poop/sht in different languages.



Then I'll call people tahi because that means poop in my language. But it doesn't sound cute :/


----------



## Alienfish

Seroja said:


> Then I'll call people tahi because that means poop in my language. But it doesn't sound cute :/



we say "bajs" or just "skit" depending on situation in swedish and yeah i know it in a few other languages too xD and yeah it doesn't sounds cute.. nor does bae lol

ALSO hoping for a new direct around fathers day eh


----------



## Xerolin

Moko said:


> we say "bajs" or just "skit" depending on situation in swedish and yeah i know it in a few other languages too xD and yeah it doesn't sounds cute.. nor does bae lol
> 
> ALSO hoping for a new direct around fathers day eh



yES red carnations pls


----------



## Alienfish

yesss i need 12 of them.. or wait maybe 13 i wanna gift one too :c


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> yesss i need 12 of them.. or wait maybe 13 i wanna gift one too :c



Are you just trying to collect all red flowers?


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Are you just trying to collect all read flowers?



not really i mostly want the carnations x3


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> not really i mostly want the carnations x3



Well since they released the pink carnations, it'd be weird if they didn't release a red one.


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Well since they released the pink carnations, it'd be weird if they didn't release a red one.



yeah jubs kinda hinted to they would when i asked but refused to give proper answer so yeah i hope they take june fathers day for it cause then i will be home for sure since it collides with midsummer's i think.


----------



## Cress

Moko said:


> lmao at people still using "bae" ... Also I wouldn't call Oblivia poop but that's just me.



It's more likely that people are just growing even lazier.
Baby -> babe (bab) -> bae (ba), they just take off the last letter.
Eventually people will just say b (or be since they added an e so they don't look as lazy), and then nobody will say anything, they'll just look at each other meaningfully.


----------



## Oblivia

Moko said:


> lmao at people still using "bae" ... Also I wouldn't call Oblivia poop but that's just me.



He's probably just saying I'm the ****.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oblivia said:


> He's probably just saying I'm the ****.








Language please


----------



## Seroja

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's more likely that people are just growing even lazier.
> Baby -> babe (bab) -> bae (ba), they just take off the last letter.
> Eventually people will just say b (or be since they added an e so they don't look as lazy), and then nobody will say anything, they'll just look at each other meaningfully.



actually in my country we've been using b as an endearment for loved ones for ages. that's what I call my hubs.


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> He's probably just saying I'm the ****.



Haha yeah you kinda are I assume, still lol people keep using it when it's a legit word for sht already


----------



## LethalLulu

Bae means "before all else", though, no?  That's how it was explained to me the first time I ever heard it.  Maybe it lost that meaning over time lol.


----------



## Alienfish

LethalLulu said:


> Bae means "before all else", though, no?  That's how it was explained to me the first time I ever heard it.  Maybe it lost that meaning over time lol.



or bacon and eggs  yeah still thinks it looks stupid if you know danish hah


----------



## LethalLulu

Moko said:


> or bacon and eggs  yeah still thinks it looks stupid if you know danish hah



I only use it semi-ironically or to talk about characters I like.  Like I've been saying "Roadhog is bae" a ton.  Or "morgana is bae" just for brevity.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I use bae but only for tv charactors and my cat
like "Liam is bae bae"
Or "jana is my bae"


----------



## Stil

Deeaaaad Threeaaddd


----------



## pochii

Ooh, the concept of seashells seems really cool, I can't wait to get mine when the mods hand them out!~ ^~^


----------



## Miharu

Super late post, but I'm definitely loving the new update!! <3 Good luck to those who applied for mod positions, I'm super excited to see what the new collectibles will be, and I'm super happy for the new members who will get seashells!!!  <3


----------



## uwuzumakii

Miharu said:


> Super late post, but I'm definitely loving the new update!! <3 Good luck to those who applied for mod positions, I'm super excited to see what the new collectibles will be, and I'm super happy for the new members who will get seashells!!!  <3



Wait, new collectibles? Again? Are they being released when they announce the new moderators? To be honest, I'm kind of sick of new collectibles for a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm loving your lineup, Miharu!


----------



## Xerolin

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait, new collectibles? Again? Are they being released when they announce the new moderators? To be honest, I'm kind of sick of new collectibles for a while.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I'm loving your lineup, Miharu!



in the first post they show when the flowers are availible, aka new collectibles ;>


----------



## Miharu

BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait, new collectibles? Again? Are they being released when they announce the new moderators? To be honest, I'm kind of sick of new collectibles for a while.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I'm loving your lineup, Miharu!



Like Xerolin said, in the first post, they have a little table chart that shows that they'll be releasing new flower collectibles over time!~ :3 I think it's an awesome idea for those who can't earn a lot of tbt for collectibles that are expensive! XD

And d'aww thanks! cx


----------



## uwuzumakii

Miharu said:


> Like Xerolin said, in the first post, they have a little table chart that shows that they'll be releasing new flower collectibles over time!~ :3 I think it's an awesome idea for those who can't earn a lot of tbt for collectibles that are expensive! XD
> 
> And d'aww thanks! cx



Oh, the flowers! I thought you meant they were releasing an entirely new type of collectible. I'm fine with the flowers, since they are basically just cheap, seasonal birthstones.


----------



## You got mail!

Suprised this isn't closed yet


----------



## Justin

We're still waiting on Seashells to be fully implemented (sorry guys!) so I don't see why it would be closed.


----------



## Trundle

Yes hello when is TBT Discord released


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> We're still waiting on Seashells to be fully implemented (sorry guys!) so I don't see why it would be closed.



I think people were just hoping for a new June announcements thread with updates re staff retirements, staff replacement status, seashells timetable, and potential dates for BellTree Fair (so vacations can be planned around that event, i'm sure...)


----------



## Fleshy

Have some people received seashells already? I've seen people speaking about having them (unless I'm just confused,)


----------



## uwuzumakii

FleshyBro said:


> Have some people received seashells already? I've seen people speaking about having them (unless I'm just confused,)



I'm pretty sure they haven't released any. I think they said they'd announce it here or in a new thread when they do.


----------



## King Dorado

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm pretty sure they haven't released any. I think they said they'd announce it here or in a new thread when they do.



yeah looks like there havent been any sales yet in Kappn's Seaside Shack...  (dammit that sounds like a beach town seafood dive, now i'm hongry for some fried scrimps, scallops, and clams...)


----------



## uwuzumakii

King Dad said:


> yeah looks like there havent been any sales yet in Kappn's Seaside Shack...  (dammit that sounds like a beach town seafood dive, now i'm hongry for some fried scrimps, scallops, and clams...)



yo pass the crab cakes if u gettin sea food, so good with butter


----------



## Alienfish

FleshyBro said:


> Have some people received seashells already? I've seen people speaking about having them (unless I'm just confused,)



Nah I think they are just waiting indeed :3

And I'm waiting for father's day but that's off topic lol


----------



## Justin

No seashells yet. Very sorry, it's a bit ridiculous honestly that it's taken so long. Soon though!


----------



## Mars Adept

As long as it isn't Bell Shop "soon"(kind of an inside joke, sorry), I'm fine.


----------



## Curry

It'll be here Soon?.


----------



## Alienfish

ClamEatsCurry said:


> It'll be here Soon™.



Most likely Bell Tree Soon indeed lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Moko said:


> Most likely Bell Tree Soon indeed lol.



*The Bell Tree Forums August 2016 Direct*

PARAGRAPH 5

*SEASHELL IMPLEMENTATION*

And now here's Jeremy with the scoop on the seashell progress guys! 

Jeremy: Well guys it took a while, but Seashell implementation is nearly done! If I had to take a guess, we're 55% done with the groundwork. Expect more on that soon.

_-Cut back to a slightly panicky Jubs-_

That's uhh... Good to hear Jeremy... HOW ABOUT COLLECTIBLE RESTOCKS YOU GUYS LIKE THOSE RIGHT


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tom said:


> *The Bell Tree Forums August 2016 Direct*
> 
> PARAGRAPH 5
> 
> *SEASHELL IMPLEMENTATION*
> 
> And now here's Jeremy with the scoop on the seashell progress guys!
> 
> Jeremy: Well guys it took a while, but Seashell implementation is nearly done! If I had to take a guess, we're 55% done with the groundwork. Expect more on that soon.
> 
> _-Cut back to a slightly panicky Jubs-_
> 
> That's uhh... Good to hear Jeremy... HOW ABOUT COLLECTIBLE RESTOCKS YOU GUYS LIKE THOSE RIGHT



That seems accurate, but I don't know if the restocks will have much to deliver, either...


----------



## RaineyWood

Looks like the seashells are starting to be implemented, finally.


----------



## Jeremy

You should have seashells now if you joined after October 11th, *2015*. If you never received Welcome Bells or the 10 seashells, you can let us know in the Contact the Staff board: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?168-Contact-the-Staff


----------



## f11

Jeremy said:


> You should have seashells now if you joined after October 11th. If you never received Welcome Bells or the 10 seashells, you can let us know in the Contact the Staff board: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?168-Contact-the-Staff


i joined after October 11 where are my shells


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> You should have seashells now if you joined after October 11th. If you never received Welcome Bells or the 10 seashells, you can let us know in the Contact the Staff board: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?168-Contact-the-Staff



oath2order - Today at 12:51 AM
well
Jer didn't specify the year
He just said after October 11th or some ****
so go get your shells &#55357;&#56835;

I'm assuming you mean 2015 yes?


----------



## King Dorado

Tom said:


> oath2order - Today at 12:51 AM
> well
> Jer didn't specify the year
> He just said after October 11th or some ****
> so go get your shells ��
> 
> I'm assuming you mean 2015 yes?



oooo- Jeremy has traceless edit powers...


----------



## Chicha

Jeremy said:


> You should have seashells now if you joined after October 11th, *2015*. If you never received Welcome Bells or the 10 seashells, you can let us know in the Contact the Staff board: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?168-Contact-the-Staff



Thanks for the seashells! I have a question: is it possible to sell them to other members who may want to use them or switch for Welcome Bells instead? I don't have any use for them, heh.


----------



## Justin

toukool said:


> Thanks for the seashells! I have a question: is it possible to sell them to other members who may want to use them or switch for Welcome Bells instead? I don't have any use for them, heh.



Nope, sorry! Being able to do those things would defeat the purpose of why we changed to this system anyway.

You'll have them there if you ever want a username change later.


----------



## Chicha

Justin said:


> Nope, sorry! Being able to do those things would defeat the purpose of why we changed to this system anyway.
> 
> You'll have them there if you ever want a username change later.



No problem, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## uwuzumakii

It's been a month since this direct was announced and the people have finally gotten their shells. CAN THIS THREAD DIE ALREADY???


----------



## Invisible again

I just want to say, thank you for the seashells, Admins. Hope you continue to make TBT a great place! c:


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> It's been a month since this direct was announced and the people have finally gotten their shells. CAN THIS THREAD DIE ALREADY???



naw must keep it alive until the 19th


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> naw must keep it alive until the 19th



Why the 19th? Is there another Direct then?


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Why the 19th? Is there another Direct then?



Nah just hoping for red carnations since it's father's day in the US then.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Moko said:


> Nah just hoping for red carnations since it's father's day in the US then.



Oh yea. I forgot about that.


----------



## piske

thank you for the seashells, admins!  I really wanted a username change ;u;


----------

